# What are you listening to



## paintsaint (Jul 25, 2003)

stuck at work can't listen to anything. :-(


If a deaf person swore, would you wash there hands out with soap?


----------



## motsion (Jun 18, 2003)

That bad man. Take a cd player the next time with you. I'm listening to Slayer-Angel of death

Now is the time for me to rise to my feet.
Wipe your spit from my face,
wipe this tears from my eyes.


----------



## Glowing_fiend83 (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm listening to Sentenced - My Slowing Heart.

"Ashes to ashes, dust to dust, now you're dead don't have a fuss."


----------



## motsion (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm listening to Darkseed- You will come

Now is the time for me to rise to my feet.
Wipe your spit from my face,
wipe this tears from my eyes.


----------



## Glowing_fiend83 (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm listening to In Flames - Only for the Weak

"Ashes to ashes, dust to dust, now you're dead don't have a fuss."


----------



## motsion (Jun 18, 2003)

i'm listening to Raised Fist- disable

Now is the time for me to rise to my feet.
Wipe your spit from my face,
wipe this tears from my eyes.


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

At the moment, and don't get too scared by it, but I'm listening to the Holes soundtrack.

I have an excuse though. I'm at school, and we've been listening to it while my students are working on something.

"People want to know why I do this, why I write such gross stuff. I like to tell them I have the heart of a small boy -- and I keep it in a jar on my desk." _- Stephen King_


----------



## Richie (Sep 4, 2003)

I'm listning to Tony Bennett. There really is nothing scarier than that.


----------



## motsion (Jun 18, 2003)

Now i'm listening to Raised Fist - Break Free. You guys if you like punk metal music you'll love that song and many others of this band.

Now is the time for me to rise to my feet.
Wipe your spit from my face,
wipe this tears from my eyes.


----------



## Trippers (Oct 5, 2003)

Right now I have on stair way to heaven by led lolz

I Luv Horror!
Do you blame me?
http://www.thespiderwebcrypt.vze.com
http://com3.akheva.com/bthespiderwebcrypt


----------



## Xandon (Sep 22, 2003)

listening to house of a 1000 corpses by Rob Zombie...totally gets me in the halloween mood!! has some great sound fx in it too....

"a pumpkin tree!"
"NOO! A Halloween Tree!"


----------



## wytchy (May 26, 2003)

I'm listening to the world (well, my highschool) famous, MONSTER MASH!
I was working in my lab
Late one night
When my eyes beheld
An eerie sight
For my monster from his slab
Began to rise and, suddenly,
To my surprise

He did the mash
He did the monster mash
The monster mash
It was a graveyard smash
He did the mash
It caught on in a flash
He did the mash
He did the monster mash

From my labratory 
In the castle east
To the master bedroom
Where the vampires feast
The ghouls all came from their humble abodes
To get a jolt
From my electrodes

They did the mash
They did the monster mash
The monster mash
It was a graveyard smash
They did the mash
They did the monster mash
They did the mash
They did the monster mash

The zombie were having fun (tennis shoe waooo)
The party had just begun (tennis shoe wahooo)
The guests included wolfman (tennis shoe waho!)
Dracula and his son
The scene was rocking on the digging sound
Igor on chains backed by his baying hounds
The Coffin Bangers were about to arive
With their vocal group
The Crypt Kicker Five!

They played the Mash
They played the monster mash
The monster mash
It was a grave yard smash 
They played the mash
Its caught on in a flash
The monster mash
They played the monster mash

Out from his coffin Drac's voice did ring
Seems he was troubled by
Just one thing
He opened the lid
Shook his fist and said
"Vot ever happened, to my Transilvania Tvist?"

Its now the mash
Its now the monster mash
The monster mash
And its a graveyard smash
The monster mash
They played the monster mash
The monster mash
They played the monster mash

Now everythings cool 
Dracs a part of the band
And my monster mash
Is the hit of the land
For you the living
This mash was meant too
When you get to my door
Tell them BORIS SENT YOU

Then you can mash
Then you can monster mash
The monster mash
And do my graveyard smash
The monster mash
You'll catch on in a flash
The monster mash
Then you can monster mash

Waooooooo
Tennis shoe waooooo
"Mmmmmm, mash good!"
"Easy boy, you impetuous young boy"
"mmmm, mash GOOD!"
"Raaagh, rraaah,"
Tennis shoe waooo

I just LOOOOVE that song for Halloween!

- Wytchy


----------



## Sirus (Sep 17, 2003)

S-Mart Manager - Zombie Boy

-Sirus Squire, the Vampire Hunter

PS-Can anyone reccomend a name for team of bounty hunters? If you do, plz pm me. thnx!


----------



## bigyoda (Oct 12, 2003)

Slayer - Dead Skin Mask


----------



## wytchy (May 26, 2003)

Micheal Jackson - Thriller

- Wytchy


----------



## deadinside (Nov 21, 2003)

disasterpiece-slipknot

(thriller rocks!) lol

Tiff


----------



## deadinside (Nov 21, 2003)

micheal jackson billie jean
lol
I stand alone-godsamck

Tiff


----------



## deadinside (Nov 21, 2003)

*godsmack

Tiff


----------



## Mattie (Dec 16, 2003)

i'm listening to Toby Keith's-I Love This Bar.

~~Mattie

lisa schwed


----------

